# Aquarium Background



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been scouring the internet to find some decent looking backgrounds for my 125 gal American Cichild Tank. Its near impossible. The dimensions are 24h/60l. Any one know of any good sites? We have a white sand bottom with 1/2 of the tank at a higher sand level with a black and white rock barrier in the middle. There are also a few larger rocks jutting up out of the right side of the tank. Trying to make it look like driftwood. I would appreciate any ideas or good websites. I know I definitely want a backdrop, not a 3d thing. Just a cling or what not attached to the back of the tank. Thanks


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Slimline from designs by nature is all that really comes to mind. I like that concept, not sure it will work in the long run but I like it! Pretty deep sand bed on that end.

I thought of doing something very similar with acrylic sheeting. Basically make a false btm with the acrylic tapering from one side to the other then cover it with sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My higher level is in the back, lower in the front. The fish spit the sand where they want it, all over. When I vacuum the substrate I restore substrate to the higher level in the back.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry after re-reading you just want the cling type. A slimline would look good in there though!


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think sand that deep is a good idea. Personally I like to keep it pretty thin 1 1/2" or less. Deep sand beds can build up dangerous chemicals if not maintained properly.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Try looking at the Universal Rocks "Rocky 3D" background. I have a thread and review (with pictures) here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is the height that is causing problems, consider buying 2 backgrounds and stacking them.


----------

